

How UltraDNS Handles 100,000s Of Zones And Tens Of Millions Of Records - jpmc
http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/10/8/how-ultradns-handles-hundreds-of-thousands-of-zones-and-tens.html

======
dsl
So they added some bureaucracy and wrote an incremental diff system instead of
using Oracle which allowed them to increase the number of machines handling
traffic...

A long winded recruitment post with no technical details.

------
amalag
This is probably the first time I have heard of OrientDB being used in
production. It seemed like a unique database but it wasn't backed by a big
commercial entity. It is used as the main datastore and the edges cache this
data?

~~~
jjd
Basically the data is moving from Oracle to OrientDB then the edges cache the
thrift data on the filesystem and in-memory.

